# iTunes 4.9 with Podcast Support is now available



## JoeCanadian (May 16, 2005)

Go to http://www.apple.com/itunes/download/ to get the download for iTunes 4.9.


----------



## JoeCanadian (May 16, 2005)

*and go here to subscribe to ehMac.ca Podcast!*

http://phobos.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewPodcast?id=73331412


----------



## Ryan1524 (Sep 27, 2003)

i'm liking this. i think i might have a new source of listening addiction.


i love how you guys just wing the ehMac podcast while all the other ones are sounding so serious and official. LOL.


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

iTunes + EhMac Podcast = Subscribe = SWEET!


----------



## Cliffy (Apr 18, 2005)

It's on Software Update now.


----------



## K_OS (Dec 13, 2002)

Hopefully this version is better than 4.8, on my wife's PC I had to re-install iTunes 4.5 just to get her iPod syncing again with iTunes properly.

Laterz


----------



## Bighead (May 3, 2005)

I like this new version already. Really nice indeed...


----------



## andreww (Nov 20, 2002)

I agree, I'm pleasantly suprised! All works well and I'm behind a pretty obtrusive firewall. In fact none of the podcast feeders would work for me.


----------



## theonly_bandever_ (Jun 7, 2005)

I love it, all of my podcasts are organized now, and yeah, I just love it.


----------



## picxpert (May 19, 2005)

Only problem is, no support for .torrent podcasts. Darn.


----------



## kevs~just kevs (Mar 21, 2005)

feeling a little dumb here... time to suck it up and ask... What is a podcast???


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

Kevs~just kevs, check out www.podcastalley.com. All the info you would ever need is there


----------



## yo_paully (Sep 20, 2004)

sweet!   

well done!
________
how to make a vaporizer


----------



## kevs~just kevs (Mar 21, 2005)

Vexel said:


> Kevs~just kevs, check out www.podcastalley.com. All the info you would ever need is there



Cool! Thanks!

I also found some info on http://www.edge.ca/station/rss.cfm


----------



## darkscot (Nov 13, 2003)

check out the apple.com main page - mosaic of radio stations with CBC Radio listed

they love us


----------



## comprehab (May 28, 2005)

This version of iTunes is great, and i love the ehMac podcasts...they better make some more!


----------



## keymaker (May 8, 2005)

darkscot said:


> check out the apple.com main page - mosaic of radio stations with CBC Radio listed
> 
> they love us


and it's currently the #1 for most subscribed podcast. Go canadian content!!!!!.

(the top 100 link seems to be a bit slow to update so while the main page shows the top 20, the link to the top 100 only shows the CBC one at all weird eh?)


----------



## NBiBooker (Apr 3, 2004)

Podcasting.. so very, very, sweet. Now if only CBC Newsworld would do a podcast.


----------



## Stella (Jun 28, 2005)

Found the ehMac pod cast - its pretty good !

Podcasting is a good addition to iTunes, and is a really good interface at that... its a bit buggy at the moment.

For example, the Top 100 doesn't populate until you re-choose podcast category drop the combo on the left side of the screen.


----------



## iMan (Feb 22, 2005)

I love the controls once the ipod when running the podcast. It also keeps where it was on the computer when you were listening and the ipod plays it from the exact same spot like it does on audio books. I think they've done a great job with the itunes music store and podcasts and it is so easy to use.

I also really enjoy the track menu so you can change to different parts in the podcast! You can do it on the ipod also.


----------



## iPetie (Nov 25, 2003)

I Must say that I am very impressed. This is way beyond Cool. Still playing and browsing!
Must......do.......my.........job!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DBerG (May 24, 2005)

Did someone saw iTunes 4.9 in French? I haven't found it????


----------



## DBerG (May 24, 2005)

ehMac Podcast is 19th on the list!!!

(sry I wanted to edit, but clicked wrong button.)


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

DBerG said:


> ehMac Podcast is 19th on the list!!!(


16! w00h00!

Go EhMac, it's your birthday! (err.. )


----------



## jonmon (Feb 15, 2002)

updated itunes and just subscribed to the ehmac podcast!


----------



## theblackstink (Jun 28, 2005)

Having trouble installing, it says some volumes are unavailable because package is processing. And it keeps doing it , so after 5 minutes i just canceled it. Anybody have any suggestions?


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

Try it from software update.. and please.. if you continue to have trouble.. move your questions to Mac Help and Troubleshooting


----------



## Loafer (Jan 7, 2004)

uuummm, that totally sucks, says you need 10.3 to work with airport express!

damn!

I could use it but then I wouldn't be able to use my airport express....whats up with that ?


----------



## ct77 (Mar 10, 2005)

Heart and ehMax with the ehMac.ca podcasts... right there on the iTMS... you guys are stars now!


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

ct77 said:


> Heart and ehMax with the ehMac.ca podcasts... right there on the iTMS... you guys are stars now!


Hahaha, awesome!


----------



## macsackbut (Dec 15, 2004)

So far I'm impressed too. Very easy to subscribe and browse by a wide variety of genres. The one thing missing, for me, is the ability to schedule downloads (as you can do with iPodder). And if you're asking why, my ISP gives me unlimited downloads after midnight, but between 8 a.m. and midnight, I'm limited to 2GB. I guess I should write to Apple though. I'm not sure Steve will read this thread ;-)


----------



## Derrick (Dec 22, 2004)

I think it is great that the podcasts are separate from the library ... however, I discovered a small problem with this ... the Podcast section is not visible from another computer when enabling music sharing.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

Derrick said:


> I think it is great that the podcasts are separate from the library ... however, I discovered a small problem with this ... the Podcast section is not visible from another computer when enabling music sharing.


That's because Podcasts, as far as I know, aren't a physical file on your Mac, therefore not shareable.


----------



## Derrick (Dec 22, 2004)

Lars:

Isn't the podcast actually downloaded to the machine? It appears to be downloading something and this is what would happen when I used iPodder before today.


----------



## DBerG (May 24, 2005)

Derrick said:


> Lars:
> 
> Isn't the podcast actually downloaded to the machine? It appears to be downloading something and this is what would happen when I used iPodder before today.


They are downloaded, if not how could you listen to them on the iPod?


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

I stand corrected.


----------



## Derrick (Dec 22, 2004)

DBerG:

Good point ... that's why it seems strange to not be able to share the podcasts.


----------



## comprehab (May 28, 2005)

Sharing podcasts seems kind of pointless though, since they are avialable free for everyone, everywhere...maybe apple did it for a reason?


----------



## Derrick (Dec 22, 2004)

I just prefer to keep all my music on one machine ...

I did some more reading on Apple's website ... after the podcast is downloaded, it can be dragged into your library ... otherwise it is kept separate.


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

Can you listen to Podcasts on a Gen 3 iPod? AFAIK, the latest iPod updater (2005-06-26) doesn't mention any software changes for "non-click wheel" iPods (Gen 1-3), only Gen 4, photo and minis.


----------



## Derrick (Dec 22, 2004)

UTBJ:

I think the software update for iPod simply provides a Podcast menu item ... the files themselves are typically mp3 so any iPod will play them.

You may have to drag any podcasts you download from the 'Podcast' list into your 'Library' and then create a smart playlist which you can then sync with your iPod. 

Another option is to use iPodder (www.ipodder.org) (which I have used for several months up until iTunes 4.9) ... it will allow you to subscribe / download podcasts ... the difference is that it will copy them directly into your 'Library'.


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

Thanks. Would have been nice to have a Podcast menu item for pre-Gen 4 units though for better navigation of files. I guess its just part of the planned obsolesence strategy.....


----------



## Squisherton Squirk (Jun 17, 2005)

*Listening to Podcasts on Shuffle*

So, I just got 4.9 and I subscribed to a bunch of podcasts, but I can't for the life of me figure out how to get them onto my Shuffle.

Little help?


----------



## andreww (Nov 20, 2002)

With your shuffle plugged in, select it in the left panel in itunes. click the ipod icon in the bottom right corner. In the dialogue box select the ipod at the top. Then click the 2nd tab "podcasts" and all the settings will be there.


----------



## solidgood (Apr 5, 2004)

*no support for 3G iPods??*

I was also frustrated when I saw that there was no new 'podcast' menu for ours. Geez pleez. Oh well, I feel the need for having everything smack-dab up-to-date passing. which is kind of nice.

matt


----------



## Derrick (Dec 22, 2004)

For those with 3rd Gen iPods ... you might just have to wait a little while ... eventually the software was updated to have a 'Shuffle' menu item on earlier models ... hopefully, Apple will follow the same path with Podcasts.


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

Look at the spike in subscriptions since the release of iTunes 4.9









over 65% are from using iTunes 4.9 on a Mac
11.1% are using iTunes 4.9 - Windows
The other readers are iPodder, iPodder X, Safari RSS, NetNewsWire and other.

I am blown away by the new Podcast features.

--

<a href="http://phobos.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewPodcast?id=73331412" title="iTunes 4.9 Podcast Subscribe"><img src="http://homepage.mac.com/ehmac/podcast/itunes_badge.gif"/></a> <-- Subscribe to ehMac.ca Podcast via iTunes 4.9


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

I've been at constant work telling people to download iTunes 4.9 for PC and Mac. Then, telling them to subscribe to ehMac's Podcast . Everyone loves it and can't wait for new ones


----------



## iChard (Dec 9, 2002)

I just did the iPod updater from june 26th on my 3G iPod, updated it with the cbc podcast and I now automatically have a podcast listing under my playlists! i like.


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

Heart - From those stats do you have any idea as to how many are possible duplicates? eg. Have the feed in a newsreader and iTunes?


----------

